# Livery yard near sidmouth



## Poppy d (12 October 2015)

Hi all, I'm looking to move my boys livery yards. 


But I'm really stuck as there really doesn't appear to be much about. 
I would really like a school, good hacking and fingers crossed full time turnout although could be flexible on this over winter. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Maddysonsquare21 (25 January 2016)

Hi - we have two spaces at our yard in Rawrige - kind of sidmouth area if that helps? School is getting built in summer and excellent hacking and all year turnout also


----------

